# Laser Vaginal Rejuvenation Testimonials



## WifeInTx

Ladies, I am long time browser, first time poster. I am 37 married 18 years. Without a big background story I am tired of endlessly using Kegel's to strengthen my PC muscles to ultimately achieve a tighter 20 something vagina. I believe this is really affecting my ability to enjoy and feel the sensations of my husband being inside me. I have three children including two older teenagers and a 11 yo girl. Of course this and just general aging has lead to this.

I am greatly considering having a Laser Vaginal Rejuvenation surgery to help the situation. I'm not too concerned about the outside appearance, but just want a tighter "inside". 

I know for sure the surgery can cost $3000 and up, but that is not a concern.

Do any of you have experience personally with considering or having the surgery done? Was it a success? Do you regret? Any help is greatly appreciated.

I have Googled this topic exhaustively and most if not all testimonials are direct from the surgeon sites and appear very "commercial" and paid for.

Thanks!


----------



## chillymorn

part of getting older. why not just incorperate some new trick to your love making.

different positions,using your hands and mouth more for both of you. even anal if your adventerious


----------



## yes2day

Haven't actually had it done myself. Think we are going to have one more baby and it makes more sense for me to do it once we are done having kids

Any ideas if c-section would be better?

But I have looked into it. 

Found this, and thought it might be helpful. 

Madeline's Vaginal Tightening Story


----------



## Idun

Have you ever tried a pelvic floor exerciser? It's no where near as hard and then you can feel that you're definitely using the right muscles. I've got four of the Gyneflex exercisers. You can start at an easier one and work up to a hard one. I think once you're at a level you're satisfied with it takes very little to maintain it (I stopped for a while because having a new baby makes it hard to get around to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog

Mmmm lasers.


----------



## yes2day

Cloudwithlegs,

That makes sense. Plus heard the C-section also has a longer recovery because of where they cut you. 

When they stitched you after your last baby, did it make sex any better for you or did it hurt now that your tighter? Is that why your hubby has to be careful?
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Randy52

My wife had this surgery about 2 years ago. Her surgeon told her that most women after the age of 40 begin to experience some degree of collapse of the vaginal walls. This is especially true if she has given birth and/or been sexually active for a long time. From a husband's perspective, I actually preferred her "feel" before the surgery. She is tighter, but this tightness begins approximately 2" or so up into her vagina. This is very noticable in the missionary position.


----------



## yes2day

Hi Randy52,

When you say you prefer the "feel" before, why is that? 
Does it hurt her because it is tighter?

Thanks for giving a different perspective.


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Runs like Dog said:


> Mmmm lasers.


see now you made think Flash Gordon.

Laser Gun Sound Clip and Quote


----------



## Randy52

Hey yes2day,
Maybe saying that she is "tighter" is a bit misleading. The procedure did not restore her to virgin-like tightness, and certainly not enough to be painful for her. I can feel that her vagina is more "snug," but that "snuggness" begins about 2" or so beyond the opening. While this isn't necessarily a bad thing, just be prepared for her to feel different afterwards.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I wouldn't personally do it. I can't imagine if something went terribly wrong and your worse off. There are risks with every surgery. I can't imagine this is one that is performed often with a skilled surgeon. 37 is not that old. I don't notice any diffence down there then 12 years ago when I married my husband. We have 2 kids together, I had a child before him. I'm just as sensitive now as I was when we first met.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

